
A timely Times correction from 1969 - iamelgringo
http://www.regrettheerror.com/newspapers/a-timely-times-correction-from-1969
======
theblackbox
I always liked the similar one that has become (probably always was) an urban
myth: Bee's can't fly... I wonder if CCD is confirmation that Newton was
right?

~~~
wglb
Well, they actually can't fly very well--they bumble (sorry) about when you
see them in slow motion. The myth, if that is what it is, was supposedly
derived from some aerodynamic analysis.

